# Sighting in Buckmark?



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

At what range should I be sighting this thing in.. I tried at 7 years and was putting them in the same hole from the bench.. but at 25 yards the impact was high and all over the place.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Due to the fact that optical sights of this type sit fairly high on the pistol compared to iron sights, getting the point-of-aim and point-of-impact to coincide at more than one practical pistol-shooting distance can be nearly impossible. I'd recommend figuring out which distance you will be shooting most regularly, and sighting-in at that distance. Then, if there are other distances that you shoot less often, shoot at these distances (while aiming center) and then measure the location of the group to see how far "off" it will be at each secondary/tertiary distance. Make a note of each hold-over/under, and just aim that much higher or lower when you shoot at these ranges.

My Browning Buck Mark Camper is gone now, but that's how I did it with a similar set-up:


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info..


----------

